# BBQ pit/smoker



## wes982

I have to get rid of my pit..the wife will not let me put it the back yard..Asking 2500.00...this pit has never been cooked on....will deliver if needed..to many thing to list on the pit, please feel free to call me and I will tell you everything that I know about it...thanks wes...713 408 0284... spring/woodlands area..


----------



## kim e cooper

Sweet pit, i think the wife should go 1st.lol


----------



## Hawk

Thats a fine looking rig you have there. I wouldn't sell it I guess she doen't like BBQ.


----------



## BadaBing

wes982 said:


> I have to get rid of my pit..the wife will not let me put it the back yard..Asking 2500.00...this pit has never been cooked on....will deliver if needed..to many thing to list on the pit, please feel free to call me and I will tell you everything that I know about it...thanks wes...713 408 0284... spring/woodlands area..


Well then put it in the front yard. Nice pit hate to see you not even get to use it.


----------



## NWPescador

*SMOKER*

Looks good in the garage!!!


----------



## patfatdaddy

I WOULD SAY SELL HER BUT YOU COULDN'T GET MUCH FOR A WIFE THAT WON'T LET YOU PUT THE PIT IN THE BACKYARD. IS SHE A VEGETARIAN OR SOMETHING?


----------



## capt.sandbar

If she's making you sell the pit, you must have some good rod and reels and guns and other manly stuff you need to get rid of also...??


----------



## rattletrap

capt.sandbar said:


> If she's making you sell the pit, you must have some good rod and reels and guns and other manly stuff you need to get rid of also...??


x2


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Are the Casters rated???


----------



## drfishalot

*weekend smoke*

got 3 briskets and 2 whole chickens gonna smoke tomorrow so I can have leftovers all weekend. any one else gonna smoke?


----------



## Cartman

Whoooped!


----------



## bigbob

Cartman said:


> Whoooped!


Yep, Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Bobby

Maybe she likes the one sitting next to it better.:slimer:


----------



## tec

Your wife sure must be purdy.


----------



## ubekewl454

*nice pit*



wes982 said:


> I have to get rid of my pit..the wife will not let me put it the back yard..Asking 2500.00...this pit has never been cooked on....will deliver if needed..to many thing to list on the pit, please feel free to call me and I will tell you everything that I know about it...thanks wes...713 408 0284... spring/woodlands area..


 How do you spell henpecked? You have grounds for de-vorce and any texas judge would rule in your favor. I have my trailer pit in the garage, one similar to yours in the backyard and a old smokey in the backyard too. If my wife don't like them back there she can go to the front yard. lol. I feel bad for you man your wife must be a real bee. Make her sell it..lol.


----------



## DANO

wes982 said:


> *I have to get rid of my pit..the wife will not let me put it the back yard.*





wes982 said:


> .Asking 2500.00...this pit has never been cooked on....will deliver if needed..to many thing to list on the pit, please feel free to call me and I will tell you everything that I know about it...thanks wes...713 408 0284... spring/woodlands area..


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Whiskey Girl

I just don't know what I'd do if a man told me I had to get rid of something like that . . . . I might miss him . . . prob not. . . wg


----------



## Getursmokeon

There are times when you come to that Y in the road. Keep the pit, lose the wife. That is an awsome looking pit.


----------



## w_r_ranch

You're way to young to be henpecked. Just tell her "no, the pit is stayin', that's it". If you cave at 27 yrs of age, you're gonna be rode hard & put up wet the rest of your life.

Just sayin'...


----------



## ubekewl454

*wife and the pit*



w_r_ranch said:


> You're way to young to be henpecked. Just tell her "no, the pit is stayin', that's it". If you cave at 27 yrs of age, you're gonna be rode hard & put up wet the rest of your life.
> 
> Just sayin'...


 School him well W_R_Ranch:cheers:


----------



## toneyc

tec said:


> Your wife sure must be purdy.


Sir, I would have to say that she must be *extremely* purdy --- AND her va jay jay must be doing back flips when it's private time. Someone get this man some :help: !!!

Bro ------- that is just plain unreasonable.... She won't let you put the grill in the backyard??? *** is a backyard for again??

I have to concur with the rest of the folks here and vote that you ditch the wife, NOW, and keep the grill. The grill will make you happier, and it will be there for you years from now long after she's gone.

There is NO way --- a woman --- that is this unreasonable --- could possibly make a man happy. She is the devil.

OMG, my eyes hurt from reading this post and my heart goes out to this man. There should be support groups for such nonsense.


----------



## 24Buds

Ask Mrs. 24Buds what she thinks about this.

Nice pit. Is that a second pit to the right in the first pic? I guess I can understand if you have 8 or more smokers, but 7 or less? I am not sure.


----------



## aFishinigo

Why would any man subject himself to this kind of ridicule. Next time just say pit for sale. You poor little henpecked man.


----------



## wes982

sorry....this is getting out of control....Theres no way I can put the pit in the back yard my yard is to small...I will have to make another one thats not that big...I would have to get a crain over here to lift it over the house....the other small pit in that pic is my dads..if it dosent sell by fathers day, my dad is going to be real happy...I just thought that if I sold it I would get my money back out of it and give me an excuse to build a smaller one and drink lots of cold beer doing it.....I love my wife by the way...


----------



## ubekewl454

*pit for sale*

You kind of remind me of my friend of 20 years that and I was his best man. Ask him 1 month in advance if he wants to go fishing or to a football, baseball game etc. His response is always..."I don't know if I can go...I don't know if my wife has anything planned for us"..lol And she is not very pretty only bossy. Good luck with your pit....and sorry for the small backyardsad2sm


----------



## BigRoo

You never used this pit either!


----------



## juanpescado

Crane rentals are not that expensive, could probably get one for about 300 bucks maybe a little less, just saying...


----------



## ubekewl454

*Big roo*

Big roo...you have the best avatar I've seen in a long time..:bounce:


----------



## rusty2009

If his wife fits into a pair of britches like them gals in Bigroos aviator sell the pit you can get another one. You just can't find women to fill out britches like that everyday.


----------



## KIKO

Sounds like you wife wants to jump on your neck. If you let, her she'll put a leash on you and you will never be able to take it off. Let her pay the bills for that house for a couple of months and i bet you she will lure you back by cooking daily on that pit and buy you a brand new boat as a prize.


----------



## GoFaster

You guys are brutal. lol


----------



## goodwood

I hope the wife thing was just a bad excuse.


----------



## waterwolf

pics first then we can decide?


----------



## TxDremz

That is a nice pit you have there! However, i think i could probably get it for a much better price than you are asking if you would just let me speak to the man...er uh..wife of the house please!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pasadena1944

wes982 said:


> sorry....this is getting out of control....Theres no way I can put the pit in the back yard my yard is to small...I will have to make another one thats not that big...I would have to get a crain over here to lift it over the house....the other small pit in that pic is my dads..if it dosent sell by fathers day, my dad is going to be real happy...I just thought that if I sold it I would get my money back out of it and give me an excuse to build a smaller one and drink lots of cold beer doing it.....I love my wife by the way...


Your wife has been reading this thread???


----------



## Shin-Diggin

She aint from Texas is she?


----------



## muddnasty

*lol*



TxDremz said:


> That is a nice pit you have there! However, i think i could probably get it for a much better price than you are asking if you would just let me speak to the man...er uh..wife of the house please!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Thats just wrong,Funny but wrong never the less..lol

Im going to be praying for your marriage "man" because I must say even if she is as pretty/fine as BigRoos avatar if your marriage should happen to fail (*no divorced guy/girl on here ever got married with the thought they were ever getting divorced*) all you are going to see her as is the crazy devil/female dog that took your manhood and made you sell your nice pit (which in Texas is sac-religous)....

While you have chosen a public forum to admit to the world you have given up part of your manhood what part of her womanhood has she given up? I think you should take the person's advice who said next time just say pit for sale...lol

ok, all this said im just giving you a hard time, I couldn't resist joining the mob in the fun especially since you are located somewhat near my stomping grounds.... Hope you got your pit sold,Happy Father's Day to all the Pops out there....Later


----------



## songogetme

wes982 Start a new post Pit for sale need money for boat motor repairs or need money for south Texas deer lease or girl friend is pregnant and wife is not happy about it. These are small lies but they will preserve your manhood. Sometimes the truth should not be exposed to anyone. And no ain't no way I'd sell a pit I built because the wife told me to. Give a inch they take a mile.


----------



## 24Buds

maybe I could keep her in my yard for ya till you figure out what to do with it. I can take good care of it for as long as you need. What do you think?


----------



## fishnstringer

*Tec,*

that's funny! Got to love the outlook of 2coolers!:cheers:


tec said:


> Your wife sure must be purdy.


----------



## capt.sandbar

I'm suprised he didn't start a new thread by now...

"Wife for sale cheap. I decided to keep the pit.."


----------



## ripleyb

capt.sandbar said:


> I'm suprised he didn't start a new thread by now...
> 
> "Wife for sale cheap. I decided to keep the pit.."


I think he posted her in the Free section. :cop:


----------



## 24Buds

ripleyb said:


> I think he posted her in the Free section. :cop:


 Free? No gurl is free!


----------



## lovethemreds

24Buds said:


> maybe I could keep her in my yard for ya till you figure out what to do with it. I can take good care of it for as long as you need. What do you think?


You talking about the Pit or the wife?

Just wondering.


----------



## fishstix

WOW.... I bet he is slamming his head against the wall for posting that. BUT "If your going to be stupid, youd better be TOUGH"
:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## ubekewl454

*good post*



capt.sandbar said:


> I'm suprised he didn't start a new thread by now...
> 
> "Wife for sale cheap. I decided to keep the pit.."


 He might be working on it.


----------



## 24Buds

lovethemreds said:


> You talking about the Pit or the wife?
> 
> Just wondering.


 the pit. I have a wife. I like the one I got and not sure if I could keep up with 2....................


----------



## slabnabbin

NICE PIT


----------



## Cool Hand

:help:


24Buds said:


> Free? No gurl is free!


well Buds,......would ya?


----------



## justin-credible1982

TxDremz said:


> That is a nice pit you have there! However, i think i could probably get it for a much better price than you are asking if you would just let me speak to the man...er uh..wife of the house please!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 hahahahahha


----------



## CoastalOutfitters




----------



## wes982

sorry folks the pit is not for sale anymore...got my patio slab poured..so now I get to keep it..(and the wife) thanks for all the good laughs. workin on another one so when Its finished I will post the pics so yall can check it out..then i will have to sell it.. just like building them as a hobby( and a good reason to drink ) thanks again for all the comments.. cant even think about selling the wife shes the only girl that I found that puts up with my [email protected]#T.. thats why I married her!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944

Build the next one in the backyard... That way you can tell the wife you cant get it out without a crane...


----------

